# Upload Problem mit O2 Surfstick 3



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wie oben schon beschrieben habe ich den O2 Surfstick 3, läuft eigentlich tadellos nur wenn ich zum Beispiel hir im Forum ein Bild hochladen will bleibt er bei, "Sende Anfrage an Xtreme.pcgameshardware..." einfach stehen. Erst hab ich gedacht es liegt am Server aber als ich es auf abload.de versucht habe ging auch nix. Komischerweise kann ich aber wie hir im Forum Texte schreiben die werden dann ja auch hochgeladen und das geht. Wenn jemand ne Idee hätte woran das liegt wäre echt super!


----------



## Hatuja (2. Juli 2010)

Hm, also mir würden da jetzt spontan 2 Dinge einfallen:
A: Das O2 Netz ist einfach überlastet. Da das O2 Netz ... nuja, sagen wir mal, bescheiden ausgebaut ist, kann es da selbst in Großstädten sehr schnell zu Engpässen kommen.
B: Es gibt irgendwelche vertraglichen Restriktionen, die einen Dateiupload grundsätzlich nicht gestattet.

Ich habe die persönliche Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei O2 auch nur das bekommt, was man bezahlt. Und das O2 zu den billigsten Anbietern gehört, sagt den Rest.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Zu B. es ging die ganze Zeit und ich hab mal nachgelesen bei upload gibt es keine Beschrenkung nur beim download, (5Gig).
Zu A. schwer zu sagen aber wie gesagt das Texte hochladen funzt ohne Probleme, ist ja nicht so das ich Massen hochladen will, sondern das sind Bilder von ein paar Kb's.
Man söst doch immer wieder auf seltsame Rätsel, na ich werd mal den Support am Montag kontaktieren vieleicht haben die ne Idee, wenn hir noch einer eine hat nur her damt. Danke Hatuja für deine Beteiligung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

Wie groß sind die Bilder denn? Text, selbst massen, sind nur wenige kb. Ein Bild hat schnell 100kb und mehr. Vlt is der Uploadspeed allgemein einfach nicht so hoch, und es dauert einfach nur SO lange, dass es Dir wie ein stillstand vorkommt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich bei mir im Connecting Manager auf die statistik schaue zeigt er mir bei upload auch 0 kb/s an, also ist es nicht nur subjektive sondern real das nix geht. Ich und meine seltsamen Probleme weiß auch nicht wie ich das immer schaffe, hab sogar schon win 7 frisch gemacht aber keine änderung. Obs ein Virus sein kann der einfach nur verhindert das ich Bilder hochlade, gibts sowas???


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

Kannst Du den emails mit Anhang versenden?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Das mit den emails geht, hab ich eben ausprobiert, jetzt kapier ich garnix mehr. Habe das selbe Bild benutzt was ich hir hochladen wollte, das verstehe wer will.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2010)

Dann muss es irgendwas mit beschränkungen softwaremäßig zu tun haben  - firewall, "verbot" von jpg als upload oder so...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hab testeweiße schon Firewall und Antivirus abgeschalltet, ging auch nix. Hab mal versuch von UMTS auf GPRS um zu schallten da es ja zwei verschiedene Netzte sind, keine besserung. Telefonieren geht auch übers Internet. Ich hab mal bei abload.de genau auf die upload Geschwindigkeit geschaut, sieht so aus das er für 1 Sekunden auf ca. 250 kbits/s hoch geht und dann auf null ab sinkt. Ok, es liegt 100 Prozentig an meinem PC, hab mit meinem 10 Jahre alten Laptop ohne Probleme mehrere Bilder hoch geladen. Habs auch mit dem Internet Explorer oder dem FireFox versucht, beide bleiben hängen.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2010)

Schalte mal die Komprimierung ab.

Installier mal mwconn und nimm das für die Verbindung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Ist ein Test! Ok, liegt an Avast Antivirus, ich dachte echt icht hätte es aus testgründen schon mal abgestellt ist wohl die Hitze. Jetzt zur entscheidende Frage an was für eine Einstellung von Avast kann das liegen??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich hab mir jetzt das Microsoft Security Essentials drauf gemacht! Aber danke für die Hilfe von euch!


----------



## amdintel (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir ist das nicht   Bilder und alles andere lädt ohne Verzögerung 
habe optimiert, 
 (zu beachten ist aber das O2 auch irgendwann auf GPRs runter drosselt ,
dann gibt es garantiert lade Probleme, die habe ich dann allerdings auch bei GPRs,
dauert halt länger oder bricht ab, wenn noch viel Werbung nebenbei auf der Seite ist )
hier werden sehr viele Scripte (Java /Java Banner Scripte ) noch nebenbei gestartet,
so wie auch Externe die zu Googel führen ... ad.doppel klickt u.a usw ,
also die Werbe klick Zähler der Banner .

u.a http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-puffer-heute-noch-notwenig-bei-dsl-umts.html


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

Tja, da gibt es nen Trick: Nach der Drosselung GPRS erzwingen, da ist dann in der Regel EDGE an, sprich 220kbit/s, wenn man normal per UMTS verbindet bekommt man nur 64kbit/s.


----------



## amdintel (10. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Tja, da gibt es nen Trick: Nach der Drosselung GPRS erzwingen, da ist dann in der Regel EDGE an, sprich 220kbit/s, wenn man normal per UMTS verbindet bekommt man nur 64kbit/s.



bei mir nicht und hier bei O2 auch nicht , bei D1 vielleicht ?
wenn ich mein Stick dann fest auf GPRs stelle ist es sogar noch langsamer 
als wenn es auf HSDPA steht wenn gedrosselt wurde


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt das Umstellen bei O2 auf GPRS bringt nix hab ich auch schon versucht, hab aber beim FF die Java Skript abgeschalltet und den Werbeblocker aktive da laden dann die meisten Seiten innerhalb von einer Sekund, selbst mit GPRS lässt sich dann Surfen, 5-10 Sekunden pro Seite.


----------



## amdintel (10. Juli 2010)

Flash Blocker braucht man aber auch sehr dringend..... 
nicht nur das diese Flash Sachen das taffig  hoch treiben was uns Usern 
dann zum nachteil wird ... durch diese ganze Werbung in Flash, 
das laden der Seiten dann bei GPRs dauert dann auch immer sehr lange
wenn das noch Flash als HQ verwendet wird laden die Seiten überhaupt nicht mehr
(Beschweren beim Web. Seiten Betreiber ) , 
das Daten taffig "der Drossel Wahn der Provider" 
ist derzeit so was von knapp bemessen das man nicht ein ma donwlods 
machen braucht um gedrosselt zu werden.


----------



## sleek (10. Juli 2010)

taffig = Traffic?

Eine andere Frage: Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn allgemein mit o2 als datenlieferant? bin am überlegen, ob ich meinen provider für mein smartphone wechsel (von d1) und dann endlich mal ne datenfalt dazubuche, die mir bei beim rosa riesen einfach viel zu teuer ist. wenn der umts empfang dann aber bescheiden ist, sind auch 10 euro noch zuviel für die flat m. wie sind eure erfahrungen? empfang? geschwindigkeit allgemein?


----------



## amdintel (10. Juli 2010)

keine Probleme mit ,
der Empfang ist bei O2 hier etwas schlechter als 
die D-Netze  96 % bei D1 100 %;
ich würde so was heute nicht mehr  kaufen wegen dem Drossel Wahn der Provider , nur als Notlösung wenn es nicht anderes geht DSL Ersatz braucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Kommt natürlch darauf an wo du wohnst, in Städten ist der empfang Problemfrei auf dem Land siehts aber übler aus. Du kannst aber mal bei O2 anrufen und nachfragen die erkennen dann an deiner Postleitzahl ob bei dir das Netzt gut verfühgbar ist. Sonst 5GByte download Kontingent, das reicht eigentlich zum Surfen und updatene von Windows und Programmen, Treibern. Der Support von O2 ist auch sehr gut, hatte einmanl ne ganze Woche Probleme mit dem Internet da haben sie mir eine Flat für den näschsten Monat geschenkt, da kann man nicht merckern denke ich.


----------

